# Paph Magic Paradise 'Niagara' AM/AOS



## Paph Paradise (Jun 29, 2020)

We were finally able to have judging yesterday! This plant received an 88 point AM/AOS. This is the first award to a hybrid made by Paph Paradise (all previous awards to our breeding were species).
This particular plant has the best color we have seen from the cross so far. There have been a few that were larger, and a couple with much wider petals. 
A sibling was exhibited by another judge and it received an 81 point AM/AOS. There should be more awards to follow for this cross as more of them bloom out. 
One of the best things about this hybrid is that it stays in bloom for such a long time. The first one to flower from the grex started blooming in March 2019...it is still going on that spike and a second spike is blooming now too!
Dave


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 30, 2020)

how do you pick that from a species? Well done.


----------



## Paph Paradise (Jun 30, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> how do you pick that from a species? Well done.



Good question! I just looked closely at photos of Paph liemianum and this plant and the staminodes look very similar. I will have to examine them more closely at the nursery tomorrow. 
I guess I better not take this hybrid back to liemianum or we would never be able to tell we have a hybrid.

Dave


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 1, 2020)

Great plant Dave! Congrats!!!
Tyler


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 2, 2020)

Paph Paradise said:


> Good question! I just looked closely at photos of Paph liemianum and this plant and the staminodes look very similar. I will have to examine them more closely at the nursery tomorrow.
> I guess I better not take this hybrid back to liemianum or we would never be able to tell we have a hybrid.
> 
> Dave


I’d say put it on another pink pouch flower like a henryanum and a compact free blooming roth!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice!
Congratulations!


----------

